# Çështja kombëtare > Gjuha shqipe >  Po gjymtohet alfabeti shqip

## Edvin83

Opinion, Shekulli Sot|27/11/2011 09:02
Po gjymtohet alfabeti shqip
Ardian Vehbiu

Nga Ardian Vehbiu

Këto ditë u kremtua, aty-këtu, përvjetori i Kongresit të Manastirit (14-22 nëntor 1908), i njohur ndryshe edhe si kongres i Alfabetit, meqë aty delegatë nga të gjitha viset shqiptare vendosën se me çalfabet do të shkruhej gjuha shqipe.

Alfabeti i dalë de facto prej kongresit dhe që e përdorim sot e kësaj dite e ka treguar veten si një zgjedhje e mirë për shqipen; i lehtë për tu mësuar nga fëmijët dhe pa kosto shtesë për shtypshkronjat. Njëqind e kusur vjet që kanë kaluar nga ajo kohë janë të mjaftueshme për ta nxjerrë këtë përfundim.

Në të vërtetë, një nga arsyet kryesore të alfabetizimit të suksesshëm të shqiptarëve, gjatë shekullit XX, lidhet pikërisht me natyrën e këtij alfabeti, i cili arrin të ruajë baraspeshën në marrëdhëniet e shqipes së shkruar me shqipen e folur.

Megjithatë, sot një rrezik i madh i kërcënohet stabilitetit të alfabetit shqip: teknologjia e tastierave të kompjuterëve dhe të telefonave celularë, e cila e vështirëson përdorimin e shkronjave ë dhe ç.

Tekstet shqipe ku këto dy shkronja zëvendësohen nga e dhe c i gjen kudo  jo vetëm në kontekste informale të Internetit dhe në miliona SMS-të që i dërgojnë shqiptarët shoku-shokut, por ndonjëherë edhe në mediat e shtypura; dhe jo rrallë fjalë të tilla si çështje dhe është i ndesh të shkruara si çështje dhe është.

Shumë prej nesh e kanë sakrifikuar me lehtësi integritetin e alfabetit, për hir të lehtësisë së shtypshkrimit dhe përballë vështirësive objektive që nxjerr një teknologji, e cila nuk është dizajnuar, as realizuar me shqipen në mendje.

Një shtet që kujdeset për punët e veta dhe, ndër të tjera, për gjuhën dhe kulturën, duhej të paktën të kish ngulur këmbë që kompjuterët e përdorur në Shqipëri të vinin me tastiera të shqipes, në të cilat shkronjat ë dhe ç të përftoheshin drejtpërdrejt. Kjo nuk ka ndodhur, as ka gjasa të ndodhë në të ardhmen; sikurse shumë të mira të tjera publike, mbarëshkrimi i shqipes është lënë në mëshirë të fatit, ose të vandalëve.

Përdoruesit e shqipes së shkruar nuk e kuptojnë vetvetiu dëmin që shkaktohet nëse ia reduktojmë shqipes alfabetin arbitrarisht, ose për arsye të kufizimeve teknologjike në tastierat; meqë shumë prej tyre janë alfabetizuar në një kulturë ku tekstet kanë qenë të shkruara, si rregull, me alfabet të plotë. Megjithatë, brezat që po vijnë do të komunikojnë me shkrim, gjithnjë e më tepër, në hapësira dixhitale, ku ë-të dhe ç-të po përdoren gjithnjë e më rrallë. Me kalimin e kohës, kjo do ta vështirësojë e problematizojë komunikimin në fazën e marrjes ose të leximit, ashtu siç ndodh me çdo teknikë stenografike.

Disa autorë, zakonisht amatorë, kanë propozuar zgjidhje nga më të larmishmet, për këtë sfidë të paparashikuar teknologjike ndaj integritetit të shqipes së shkruar  nga këto zgjidhje, zëvendësimi i ç-së me ch është më se i pranueshëm nga çdo pikëpamje; por zgjidhje të ngjashme për zëvendësimin e ë-së janë jopraktike, i zgjasin tekstet tej mase, dhe nuk do të pranohen ndonjëherë nga masa e përdoruesve kompjuterikë.

Shumë prej nesh, që ende e respektojmë alfabetin e shqipes, arrijmë tia përftojmë të gjitha shkronjat edhe kur shkruajmë në kompjuter, me fare pak mundim shtesë. Megjithatë, për masën e shqipshkruesve, e vetmja zgjidhje e pranueshme do të ishte imponimi me ligj i tastierave shqipe, në kompjuterët që importohen.

Sa për telefoninë celulare, kjo zgjidhje duket problematike, jo vetëm për ata me tastierë numerike, por edhe me pajisjet me tastierë të plotë (të llojit Blackberry); ndërsa për pajisjet e tjera, me fushëprekje, alfabeti i plotë i shqipes mund të sugjerohet në trajtë të një aplikacioni të posaçëm, lehtësisht të instalueshëm para shitjes, nga kompanitë e komunikimit celular.

Ideja është e thjeshtë: vështirësitë teknologjike me alfabetin shqip nuk do ti zgjidhë dot masa e përdoruesve, por ofruesit e teknologjisë, të detyruar dhe të rregulluar nga autoriteti publik. Ideologjia e laissez-faire, e trumbetuar me bujë si zgjidhje universale për të gjitha problemet e tregut, nuk ka punë në fushën e komunikimit shqip, ku, përkundrazi, disiplina mbetet kusht për suksesin; dhe rregullimi i niveleve elementare të komunikimit, si alfabeti, kusht për lirinë e të njëjtit komunikim, në nivele më të larta.

Për gjuhën shqipe, shkronjat ë dhe ç nuk janë ornamentale, as opsionale; por të domosdoshme  të paktën për mënyrën si komunikon sot shqipja e shkruar me shqipen e folur. Mjaft të kujtoj këtu se dallimi ë/e është i domosdoshëm për të dalluar midis rasave emërore/kallëzore dhe rasave gjinore/dhanore/rrjedhore të emrave femërorë të pashquar të tipit mollë, punë, shkollë etj., dallim që vjen e rrafshohet, që nga momenti kur vendosim ta zëvendësojmë ë-në me e në të shkruar. I njëjti dallim është themelor dhe i vetmi, për çiftet e fjalëzave të/te, më/me, së/se, lë/le, në/ne, kë/ke, që/qe, që kanë denduri përdorimi jashtëzakonisht të lartë në gjuhë.

Deri më sot, përdoruesit e shqipes së shkruar u janë përshtatur, herë me sukses e herë pa sukses, kufizimeve të teknologjisë kompjuterike dhe telefonike; dhe rezultat i këtij kaosi improvizimesh është dobësimi i mënyrës si funksionon, në marrje (receptim), shqipja e shkruar. Për këtë arsye, alfabeti i shqipes mund të mirëmbahet dhe të ruhet vetëm në nivelin e raporteve të autoritetit publik me teknologjinë, ose me ndërhyrjen e legjislatorit.

----------


## -BATO-

> Megjithatë, sot një rrezik i madh i kërcënohet stabilitetit të alfabetit shqip: teknologjia e tastierave të kompjuterëve dhe të telefonave celularë, e cila e vështirëson përdorimin e shkronjave ë dhe ç.


Telefonat "SonyEricsson" e kanë gjuhën shqipe në meny e në shkrimin e mesazheve, bashkë me shkronjat ë dhe ç. 




> Shumë prej nesh, që ende e respektojmë alfabetin e shqipes, arrijmë t’ia përftojmë të gjitha shkronjat edhe kur shkruajmë në kompjuter, me fare pak mundim shtesë. Megjithatë, për masën e shqipshkruesve, e vetmja zgjidhje e pranueshme do të ishte imponimi me ligj i tastierave shqipe, në kompjuterët që importohen.


Kjo do të ishte zgjidhja më e mirë për masën e gjerë që do t'i përdorë këto shkronja por që nuk di si t'i përfitojë me anë të programeve.

Ka edhe një pjesë tjetër që dinë si t'i përfitojnë shkronjat ë dhe ç, por janë mësuar duke shkruar në gjuhë të huaja dhe kështu u vjen më lehtë. Për këta ka më shumë rëndësi gjuha e huaj se sa shqipja. 

Ai që do, mësohet me të gjitha tastierat. Unë shkruaj në tri gjuhë, shqip dhe dy gjuhë të huaja dhe kur dua, e ndryshoj tastierën shumë lehtë, vetëm me shtypjen e dy butonave. Nuk ka asnjë lloj vështirësie.
.

----------


## shoku_tanku

C-ne me bisht mund ta zevendesojme fare lehte edhe me shkronjen Q..ne kete menyre do ju bejme qefin edhe atyre qe kerkojne futjen e elementeve te gegerishtes ne gjuhen letrare...

----------


## endri19

> C-ne me bisht mund ta zevendesojme fare lehte edhe me shkronjen Q..ne kete menyre do ju bejme qefin edhe atyre qe kerkojne futjen e elementeve te gegerishtes ne gjuhen letrare...



ç'lidhje ka q me ç?? Përdorimi i q në vend të ç është një gjymtim edhe më i madh se sa përdorimi i e në vend të ë apo c në vend të ç. Q s'ka lidhje me gegnishten dhe është një element i ri. Ku ke parë ndonjë Rilindas të shkruajë me q në vend të ç???

----------


## shoku_tanku

e o mire,avash se me vrave...nje mendim thashe une...sikur...!

----------


## kleadoni

> d
> Shumë prej nesh, që ende e respektojmë alfabetin e shqipes, arrijmë t’ia përftojmë të gjitha shkronjat edhe kur shkruajmë në kompjuter, me fare pak mundim shtesë. Megjithatë, për masën e shqipshkruesve, e vetmja zgjidhje e pranueshme do të ishte imponimi me ligj i* tastierave shqipe,* në kompjuterët që importohen.


Ne shume shtete te botes ku shkronjat nuk jane ato latine, tastierat jane te tilla qe ti kene te dyja mundesite. Sic e ka thene edhe BATO mjafton te shtypesh nje buton edhe behet ndryshimi. Duke e patur nje tastiere te tille te vjen vetevetiu shtypja e butonit te duhur. 
Ngaqe kam kohe qe nuk shkruaj leter ne shqip me dore, por gjithcka tashme behet nga pc apo celularet, para pak kohesh kur mu desh te shkruaja nje te tille, pata veshtiresi  :i ngrysur:  .  Me vjen shume inat me veten per kete gje, por ja qe te kesh tere keto vite qe nuk shkruan shqip pervec se ne tastiere, ben te mundur veshtiresite!

----------


## Cimaku

E drejte, teknologjite  e reja japin edhe mundesi devijimi...Kjo ndodh edhe me gjuhet e tjera si frengjishtja apo gjermanishtja. Rendesi ka si i pergjigjemi ne ketyre problemeve. ju siguroj qe kur djali im 16-vjeç merr nje sms me "c" na shkruan mbrapsht per te korrigjuar fjalen.

----------


## Vidasusi

> C-ne me bisht mund ta zevendesojme fare lehte edhe me shkronjen Q..ne kete menyre do ju bejme qefin edhe atyre qe kerkojne futjen e elementeve te gegerishtes ne gjuhen letrare...


Ky do ishte një gabim i madhë besoj.
Pasi që shumica këtë gjë veç se më e bëjnë, dhe për këtë, ka plot që nuk mund të bëjnë dallimin e shkronjës Q dhe Ç (ose edhe XH dhe GJ).
Për mua, më e pranueshme është që të shkruash *Cka bën?*  sesa të shkruash *QKA BËN?*  që më duket mëkat më i madh.  Por ja që shumica po e bëjnë këtë, dhe kam mendimin se shumica bile e marrin si për *NJË SHKORNJË* këtë e herë e përdorin njërën, herë tjetrën, pa ndonjë rregull. 


Sa për tastierën në shqip, nuk është ndonjë filozofi e madhe për ta aktivizuar, kuptohet kush do. Çdo kumpjutër e ka këtë opcion.

Për vetë, e kam ndar mendjen që në fillim kur u regjistrova që në këtë forum do të mundohem të shkruaj sa më pastër shqip.   :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Station

> Ku ke parë ndonjë Rilindas të shkruajë me q në vend të ç???


S'kam parë rilindas po kam parë Jozefinas Topalliç. :ngerdheshje: 

Një faqe mbrapa këtij shkrimit tek Shekulli një artikull tjetër të gjitha (*ë_të*) ishin shkruajtur *e* . :i ngrysur:

----------


## ARKIA

Gezuar Tanko!

Ti mire e ke do te ishte kollajllek i madh, ne vend te Ç te perdorim Q...por...!
Si do te themi psh:
*Zonja Çurre
Te Çafte ujku!(mos qofte)
Frrok Çupi
Te ka ndryshuar Çerreja*
etj.....
Megjithate shqipja eshte e jona, ne e bejme si duam vete
Hajde Gezuar!

----------


## endri19

> e o mire,avash se me vrave...nje mendim thashe une...sikur...!


Hajt mo se s'të gjen gjë ty për sa kohë je brenda në tank 

Gjithashtu *mendoj* që zëvendësimi i ç me q është ndikim sllav...

----------


## JACK FOLLA

> Megjithatë, për masën e shqipshkruesve, e vetmja zgjidhje e pranueshme do të ishte imponimi me ligj i tastierave shqipe, në kompjuterët që importohen.


Vehbiu pas shkrimit që bëri kundra Lubonjës nuk humbi rastin për të shkruar idiotësinë e radhës.
Ndoshta nuk e di i shkreti që këto shkronja ekzistojnë në tastierë, mjafton që përdoruesi ta konfiguroj. Nëse dikush nuk e bën ky nuk është problemi i tastierës dhe as i gjuhës shqipe, por nuk mund të detyrojmë dot asnjë prodhues të bëj PC apo laptop me tastierë enkas, madje as importuesit nuk mund ti detyrojmë. Shumica i blejnë vetë laptop-at, sipas Vehbiut, polici në doganë do rri e do kontrollë tastierën nëse e ka shkronjën Ç apo jo!

----------


## shoku_tanku

> Gezuar Tanko!
> 
> Ti mire e ke do te ishte kollajllek i madh, ne vend te Ç te perdorim Q...por...!
> Si do te themi psh:
> *Zonja Çurre
> Te Çafte ujku!(mos qofte)
> Frrok Çupi
> Te ka ndryshuar Çerreja*
> etj.....
> ...


Po pse or te pifsha dolline,perse duhet te ndihen te ofenduar keta njerez kur ka plot shqiptare te tjere qe kane mbiemra te tille si,gjoksi,kallashi,kartulla,pilafi,qorri etj,dhe keta njerez jo vetem qe s'i kane ndryshuar mbiemrat e tyre por edhe jane krenare per to!Ne bote ka miliona njerez qe prodhojne tastiera,perse ti veme ne zamet te ndryshojne programin e punes per 5 apo 6 qind mije perdorues te internetit brenda kufijve te shqiperise se vogel?Bota shkon drejt globalizimit kurse ne vazhdojme akoma me mendesine e enverit..izolohu,izolohu..do behemi si ato fiset zulu ne afrike...gezuar!

----------


## kiniku

> e ndryshoj tastierën shumë lehtë, vetëm me shtypjen e dy butonave. 
> .


Sakte. Insert-shtyp simbolin-assign charachter-une e kam alt+z për ë dhe alt+x për ç.

----------


## arsimtari

> Telefonat "SonyEricsson" e kanë gjuhën shqipe në meny e në shkrimin e mesazheve, bashkë me shkronjat ë dhe ç. 
> 
> 
> Kjo do të ishte zgjidhja më e mirë për masën e gjerë që do t'i përdorë këto shkronja por që nuk di si t'i përfitojë me anë të programeve.
> 
> Ka edhe një pjesë tjetër që dinë si t'i përfitojnë shkronjat ë dhe ç, por janë mësuar duke shkruar në gjuhë të huaja dhe kështu u vjen më lehtë. Për këta ka më shumë rëndësi gjuha e huaj se sa shqipja. 
> 
> Ai që do, mësohet me të gjitha tastierat. Unë shkruaj në tri gjuhë, shqip dhe dy gjuhë të huaja dhe kur dua, e ndryshoj tastierën shumë lehtë, vetëm me shtypjen e dy butonave. Nuk ka asnjë lloj vështirësie.
> .


Ju e keni nënvizuar fjalinë




> "...e vetmja zgjidhje e pranueshme do të ishte imponimi me ligj
> i tastierave shqipe, në kompjuterët që importohen. "


.

Shtrohet pyetja se a mund ta përmirësojë ligji një shkronjë
anakronike sikurse është "c-ja me bisht" (ç-ja). Dhe mos harroni se
liria e mendimit nuk vlen vetëm për ju. A jeni të gatshëm t'i
harroni gjithë ata shqiptar që nuk gjenden në Shqipëri e në Kosovë?
Pastaj shtrohet pyetja e vendit të kësaj shkronje në tastierë dhe
rirenditja e shkronjave ose simboleve të tjera. Për shpejtësinë e
shkrimit të teksteve me tastiera të ndryshme nëpër tërë botën
pastaj mos të flasim!
Pse tolerohet në mënyrë të heshtur zëvendësimi i "c-së me bisht"
me c? Shtrohet poashtu pyetja se a do të shlyheshin shkrimet në
këtë forum me ch-në në vend të "c-së me bisht"?
Ju kisha falënderuar nëse më përgjigjeni në këtë pyetje!
Dhe më kryesorja, cilat janë argumentet kundër ch-së
(po mendoj ARGUMENTE)? Argumentet e arsyeshme janë për ch-në!
Nuk ka rëndësi se a kam pasur unë të drejtë! Për mua ka rëndësi
e mira e shqiptarëve, kudo qofshin ata, dhe jo ruajtja e dogmave!
Përmirësimi i këtillë i alfabetit shqip d.m.th. ruajtja e alfabetit
tonë dhe dashuri më të madhe për te! Por me sa duket do të vazhdojë
zëvendësimi i "c-së me bisht" me c derisa të bëhet zyrtarizimi i
ch-së!

----------


## kleadoni

> J
> Pastaj shtrohet pyetja e vendit të kësaj shkronje në tastierë dhe
> rirenditja e shkronjave ose simboleve të tjera. Për shpejtësinë e
> shkrimit të teksteve me tastiera të ndryshme nëpër tërë botën
> pastaj mos të flasim!


Nuk ka pse te ndryshoj renditja e shkronjave. Nuk po kerkon njeri qe te shtohet nje buton i tere per shkronjat ç apo è, thjesht qe te vihen psh ç ne te njejtin buton me c, dhe è ne te njejtin buton me e, edhe ai qe do ti perdori te mjaftoj te shtypi alt apo ndonje gje tjeter.

Ka plot tastiera ne bote qe kane per çdo buton dy shkronja. Me ka rastisur te perdor nje te tille, ku duhej te shtypja shift (ne mos gaboj) edhe kaloja nga perdorimi i nje alfabeti ne nje tjeter. E lehte fare... duhet thjesht te futen keto dy shkronja e asnje gje nuk i ndryshon tastieres!

----------


## -BATO-

> Shtrohet pyetja se a mund ta përmirësojë ligji një shkronjë
> anakronike sikurse është "c-ja me bisht" (ç-ja). Dhe mos harroni se
> liria e mendimit nuk vlen vetëm për ju. A jeni të gatshëm t'i
> harroni gjithë ata shqiptar që nuk gjenden në Shqipëri e në Kosovë?
> Pastaj shtrohet pyetja e vendit të kësaj shkronje në tastierë dhe
> rirenditja e shkronjave ose simboleve të tjera. Për shpejtësinë e
> shkrimit të teksteve me tastiera të ndryshme nëpër tërë botën
> pastaj mos të flasim!


Me sa shoh ti paske hyrë në forum vetëm për shkronjën *ç*, se kam lexuar dhe shkrime të tjera të tuat ku kërkon heqjen e kësaj shkronje.  Të jam përgjigjur një herë për këtë, po meqë dashke, po të sqaroj prapë.

Mirë shkronjën *ç* që tastierat angleze nuk e kanë, po me shkronjën *ë* si do t'ia bëjmë?  Ta quash shkronjën *ç* të vjetër e të dalë mode, tregon vetëm nivelin e atij që e thotë. Je dhe arsimtar ti!

Abëcëja duhet quajtur e shenjtë dhe as nuk duhet menduar ndryshimi i saj. Franca ka 400 vjet që ka një alfabet dhe një gjuhë zyrtare. Abëcëja dhe gjuha shqipe duhet të vazhdojnë të jenë këto që janë, në mënyrë që librat e sotëm të lexohen kështu si sot edhe pas 400 vjetësh.




> Pse tolerohet në mënyrë të heshtur zëvendësimi i "c-së me bisht"
> me c? Shtrohet poashtu pyetja se a do të shlyheshin shkrimet në
> këtë forum me ch-në në vend të "c-së me bisht"?
> 
> Ju kisha falënderuar nëse më përgjigjeni në këtë pyetje!


Forumet nuk vlejnë për arsyetime. Në FSH lejohet edhe mospërdorimi i shkronjës *ë*, po kjo s'do të thotë gjë.  Vetë stafi i këtij forumi shkruan pa* ë* dhe* ç*, se nuk i kushton rëndësi. Edhe këtu si rregull është që të paktën titujt duhet të shkruhen patjetër me* ë* dhe* ç*, po kjo rregull nuk zbatohet gjithnjë. 

Unë di një forum shqiptar ku nuk lejohet të shkruash pa këto shkronja, as në tituj dhe as në shkrime.

Nëpër gazeta dhe faqe serioze interneti, shtetërore apo private, kam parë që shkruhet me *ë* dhe *ç*. Ka dhe ndonjë rast që nuk përdoren, po këto sa vijnë e rrallohen.




> Dhe më kryesorja, cilat janë argumentet kundër ch-së
> (po mendoj ARGUMENTE)? Argumentet e arsyeshme janë për ch-në!
> Nuk ka rëndësi se a kam pasur unë të drejtë! Për mua ka rëndësi
> e mira e shqiptarëve, kudo qofshin ata, dhe jo ruajtja e dogmave!


Pikërisht, për të mirën e shqiptarëve po flasim. Po të vazhdohet me këtë logjikë, sot heqim *ç*-në e nesër dhe *ë*-në. Pastaj e heqim fare dhe shqipen, se kështu është më mirë dhe më lehtë.

Këtu përplasen dy filozofi: ajo e globalizmit dhe ajo e ruajtjes së kombeve. Në qoftë se globalizmi fiton, në një të ardhme nuk do të ketë më as kombe dhe as gjuhë të ndryshme. Do të ketë një botë mulatësh që do të flasin vetëm një gjuhë.  




> Ka plot tastiera ne bote qe kane per çdo buton dy shkronja.


Çdo shtet ka tastiera me alfabet vendës. Të njëjtën gjë duhet të bëjë dhe Shqipëria.

----------


## arsimtari

> Mirë shkronjën ç që tastierat angleze nuk e kanë, po me shkronjën ë si do t'ia bëjmë? Ta quash shkronjën ç të vjetër e të dalë mode, tregon vetëm nivelin e atij që e thotë. Je dhe arsimtar ti!


Liria e mendimit nuk ekziston nëse kundërshtari intelektual
sulmohet me nënçmime e emocione. Por ky është rreziku kur sulmohen
dogmat dhe hapen tabu temat! Pastaj mos kam qenë ndonjëherë kundër
shkronjës ë! Nuk ka fare rrezik të hiqet ë-ja sepse edhe unë do të
kundërshtoja heqjen e saj!




> Pikërisht, për të mirën e shqiptarëve po flasim. Po të vazhdohet me këtë logjikë, sot heqim ç-në e nesër dhe ë-në. Pastaj e heqim fare dhe shqipen, se kështu është më mirë dhe më lehtë.
> 
> Këtu përplasen dy filozofi: ajo e globalizmit dhe ajo e ruajtjes së kombeve. Në qoftë se globalizmi fiton, në një të ardhme nuk do të ketë më as kombe dhe as gjuhë të ndryshme. Do të ketë një botë mulatësh që do të flasin vetëm një gjuhë.




Po po! Së pari nënçmojeni kundërshtarin dhe karakterin e tij dhe pastaj
shpalleni armik të popullit. Metodë e njohur për kundërshtarë që
guxojnë të japin zgjidhje jokonformiste. Mirëpo edhe ju
(dhe jo "ti") po reagoni nga patriotizmi, prandaj nuk dua të
shkruaj më gjatë.

----------


## endri19

Hm...sa shumë llafe...

Në hyrje të këtij nën-forumi ndodhet një temë me titull Tastierë në shqip (për shkronjat Ë, ë, Ç, ç). Nqs s'do ose s'di ta bëjë ndryshimin thjesht të përdorë këto kode




> Ë  Alt + (Nr) 0203
> ë  Alt + (Nr) 137
> Ç  Alt + (Nr) 0199
> ç  Alt + (Nr) 0999



E boll me justifikime kot...

----------


## MI CORAZON

> e o mire,avash se me vrave...nje mendim thashe une...sikur...!


He edhe ti, se s'ka faj djali. Kur ti dale njëshi pas nëntës edhe atij, do te kuptoje me ne fund edhe shakate e tua me sollt.  :perqeshje:

----------

